# lol, how NOT to ride bareback!



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha cute. I like the end


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

lol. if it were my horse i would tell her to get of but thats just my opinion. that horse is a trooper!! i was expecting someone to fall off or something like that.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha, sillybunny it was one of her own horses. He's such a little cutie, my friend was demonstrating how if it seems like she's going to fall off (she purposely slid to side), he would stop.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

that video was really well done! I like it! :mrgreen:

~AL615


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought she was going to fall off too, lol. Nice video though =]


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha, thank you


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha cute, i like the end and i love the music !


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

We have a trail horse trained the same way! If you so much as move from the saddle she'll stop! Was nice to have out on trails but trick riding is a no go with that one...LOL!
Cute vid and adorable horse!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha. Funny


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

good example


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

cool cute horse how old is he


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually, he's a 29-year-old Arab! And still going strong.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Her horse was like, "What are you doing???" Hahahaha


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha, yeah.


----------

